# Identify Trespasser, Oceana County



## cvxfishhunt (Oct 8, 2012)

Posted on 9&10 News Site. Not really deer hunting related, but this kind of person irks the hell out of me. Anyone know him?
http://www.9and10news.com/story/30482229/oceana-countysheriffs-office-needs-help-identifying-suspect


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm sure he will be turned in fairly soon. Keep us updated on this story. This POS needs to be taken down.


----------



## Nice Shot 1982 (Aug 31, 2013)

That is disgusting! Hope they catch that scumbag!


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

Can't help them but I sure do hope they get him.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Reminds me of a younger George W Bush haha


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

Phoolish said:


> Reminds me of a younger George W Bush haha


I thought the same thing. Maybe he was using strategery to tresspass? I am sure he will be charged.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Got to love trail cameras.

As this technology continues to evolve, it will make trespassing more and more problematic for the trespasser. And that's a great thing.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Just posted this in Sound Off.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Are you kidding me? I was thinking just another _bleep_ doing what they do best,mouthing off. Then he assaults the landowner with his quad, wow.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Gotta love aholes like that.
I'm sure he will get his in the end.


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

That's a couple miles south of my property. man I hope they catch him.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Looks like he is another jerk that thinks power lines are there for them to trespass on. For some reason he looks familiar to me.

The video looked like it was off of a cell phone.


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

What a POS. He will be caught. I bet he bragged to all of his buddy's too. Karma is heading his way. Hope they get his POS friend too.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow what an idiot! Hope they catch him and throw the book at him!


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

Omg.its so devastating to me to see.for the love of Jesus I hope hes caught.


----------



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

Just gotta love people who buy orv's without having a place to ride them. I see this kind of trespassing all the time down where I live.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

That guy is lucky the owner wasn't packing


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

bheary said:


> That guy is lucky the owner wasn't packing


That is what I thought. he was assaulted with a deadly weapon, Reason for self defense. I could not see what the other guy looked like on the other quad in the back ground


----------



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

No helmet...add it to the list.of charges.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

RS1983 said:


> Just gotta love people who buy orv's without having a place to ride them. I see this kind of trespassing all the time down where I live.


We have that problem with our gravel pit. It's marked and everything. We are trying to let it grow over. One time we caught some dirt bikers in it they said "where else are we supposed to ride?" It's ******* lake county there are trails everywhere. Heard ppl shooting in it while I was out hunting and no relatives or friends are here this weekend.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

What an ahole! Hope they catch the scumbag and his accomplice. Is assault like that a felony?


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

If the person on the quad in the video is half as intelligent as he thinks he is, he's in the process of retaining a lawyer who's arranging his surrender to police. 
Hard to imagine that he's unaware at this point that he's being sought.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

That's gonna leave a mark, on his record.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

IF it were me. I would pound nails in 10 2×4 and bury them just under the ground to where only the nail is sticking out and mark the spot so only you and the selected people you choose to be on that power line know about it. I think that would take care of your trespassers in a hury. Oh yeah, don't forget to tell the power company.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

You will be held liable for booby traps.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Guy needs his a$$ whooped


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

FREEPOP said:


> You will be held liable for booby traps.


I guy I know was building a house and his material (lumber, etc.) got stolen twice. He did the board with nails buried across his future driveway trick and gottem' the third time. The box truck didn't even make it 100 yards down the road. He didn't get charged for booby traps.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Magnet said:


> I guy I know was building a house and his material (lumber, etc.) got stolen twice. He did the board with nails buried across his future driveway trick and gottem' the third time. The box truck didn't even make it 100 yards down the road. He didn't get charged for booby traps.


Don't have the law handy but if there was bodily damage, you could be held liable.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

FREEPOP said:


> Don't have the law handy but if there was bodily damage, you could be held liable.


 Or if a person stepped on it and got a nail through the foot.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

backstrap bill said:


> Guy needs his a$$ whooped


Exactly!! I would have closed line that prick right off his quad!!


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

BASEK2 said:


> No helmet...add it to the list.of charges.


Don't know for sure, but he was on private land. Do you need a helmet on private land?


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

2508speed said:


> Don't know for sure, but he was on private land. Do you need a helmet on private land?


Not having a helmet on is the least of his worries.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Serious question. Guy running video says cops are on the way. Would you seriously risk an ass whooping, or risk whooping his ass and possibly hurting him and disabling him permantly? Law suits and stuff? Remember, the cops are on the way. All over trespassing? Get a grip fellas.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

2508speed said:


> Serious question. Guy running video says cops are on the way. Would you seriously risk an ass whooping, or risk whooping his ass and possibly hurting him and disabling him permantly? Law suits and stuff? Remember, the cops are on the way. All over trespassing? Get a grip fellas.


Do you own property?
Do you allow people you don't know to rummage thru your house,garage?
I'm sure with your kind liberal beliefs we should not call them tresspassers but univited guest!


----------



## delloro (Aug 31, 2007)

Settle down Francis, let calmer heads prevail. Yes I do own property.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> You will be held liable for booby traps.


And you'll have your trespassers, game over.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

This is not a snag wire for snowmobiles where talking here. You kinda sound like your OK with the tresspassing? What would you do?


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Honkkilla59 said:


> Do you own property?
> Do you allow people you don't know to rummage thru your house,garage?
> I'm sure with your kind liberal beliefs we should not call them tresspassers but univited guest!


#1 Yes
#2No
#3 No
In your twisted mind Honky, I'm sure you would have kicked their (thier) as you say ass! And maybe took a beating to prove you're (your as you say) right. Cops were (wear as you say) on the way! Nothing to do with being liberal.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

2508speed said:


> #1 Yes
> #2No
> #3 No
> In your twisted mind Honky, I'm sure you would have kicked their (thier) as you say ass! And maybe took a beating to prove you're (your as you say) right. Cops were (wear as you say) on the way! Nothing to do with being liberal.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

2508speed said:


> #1 Yes
> #2No
> #3 No
> In your twisted mind Honky, I'm sure you would have kicked their (thier) as you say ass! And maybe took a beating to prove you're (your as you say) right. Cops were (wear as you say) on the way! Nothing to do with being liberal.


I think we all know what that guy was trying to say. That's one thing I like about this site, we don't bust each others balls about grammar. You must come from the yahoo, espn crowd.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

I hope they catch the d.b. But I am curious about the whole power line right of way thing. I know some really good spots in Jackson, Lenawee and Hillsdale where there are power lines running through some prime land! I have seen a few food plots I could hunt!!!


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Money talks. I'll bet a $500-$1000 reward will net one of his "buddy's" enough beer money to turn him in......


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

i'm sure the county jail has a room ready for the nut. its just a matter of time !!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I hope they hang the idiot! My neighbor owns land that the power line crosses and it is heavily posted by consumers. The right of way is strictly for consumers and the public is to stay off. There is also one crossing south Lansing/Holt area and it is also posted.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

There is a whole thread on M-S about power line rightaways and rights of owners of the property these rightaways are on. I have control of who uses the one across my property other than Wolverine power. The land is private.

Like the man in the video said "I pay the taxes" not the power company.

We have a lot of big transmission lines coming from the Ludington Pumped Storage through Oceana County. The property is owned by Consumers Power. Technically they do not allow hunting on these strips of land.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

multibeard said:


> There is a whole thread on M-S about power line rightaways and rights of owners of the property these rightaways are on. I have control of who uses the one across my property other than Wolverine power. The land is private.
> 
> Like the man in the video said "I pay the taxes" not the power company.
> 
> We have a lot of big transmission lines coming from the Ludington Pumped Storage through Oceana County. The property is owned by Consumers Power. Technically they do not allow hunting on these strips of land.


Exactly, my trapping buddy works for Consumers procuring land and easements and this is true. Consumer gets the access for them and them alone. The land is either still owned by the original owner or by Consumers. Both of which most likely don't allow trespassers.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

JasonSlayer said:


> And you'll have your trespassers, game over.


And if you cause bodily injury, you could be held liable $$$


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

The PowerLines all over this state have different terms. Some are owned by utility but most are owned by the private landowners as the guy in the video is claiming. 

In any case I would bet money that if there isn't a state or county run orv trail going down the PowerLine it is illegal to be on it.

Even if the utility owns the PowerLine they aren't going to want people tearing it up or hunting it. Similar to railroads.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> And if you cause bodily injury, you could be held liable $$$


I think this is the section you guys are referring to......

324.73301 Liability of landowner, tenant, or lessee for injuries to persons on property for purpose of outdoor recreation or trail use, using Michigan trailway or other public trail, gleaning agricultural or farm products, fishing or hunting, or picking and purchasing agricultural or farm products at farm or “u-pick” operation; definition.
Sec. 73301.

(1) Except as otherwise provided in this section, a cause of action shall not arise for injuries to a person who is on the land of another without paying to the owner, tenant, or lessee of the land a valuable consideration for the purpose of fishing, hunting, trapping, camping, hiking, sightseeing, motorcycling, snowmobiling, or any other outdoor recreational use or trail use, with or without permission, against the owner, tenant, or lessee of the land unless the injuries were caused by the gross negligence or willful and wanton misconduct of the owner, tenant, or lessee.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Thank you Dead Short. I was hoping you'd chime in here to dismiss rumors and hearsay.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

It sounds like leasing leaves a landowner more vulnerable to a lawsuit, versus just giving permission.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

CHASINEYES said:


> It sounds like leasing leaves a landowner more vulnerable to a lawsuit, versus just giving permission.


Yes. If you lease, it would be a good idea to have insurance.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Near the end the section has wording that protects the leasee in the same manner as an owner....

Likewise, if a landowner leases land or gives permission to people to be there and they do something stupid, I can see where the landowner could be named in a lawsuit along with the ones who actually did the deed.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

dead short said:


> Near the end the section has wording that protects the leasee in the same manner as an owner....
> 
> Likewise, if a landowner leases land or gives permission to people to be there and they do something stupid, I can see where the landowner could be named in a lawsuit along with the ones who actually did the deed.


Oops. I meant if you lease out your property, it is best to have insurance.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

FREEPOP said:


> Oops. I meant if you lease out your property, it is best to have insurance.


Yep. Ambulance chasers and insurance companies add much cost to our lives. A decent human being would take responsibility for his clumsy actions...oh crap! The vending company has been overfilling our coffee cups, just sculded my hand. The extra coffee was nice until I tried typing with one hand. You'll have to excuse me while I go call 800sam.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

This guy does deserve an ars whooping!!! And he is very lucky the landowner wasn't carrying or things could have turned out much worse for all parties involved. I swear I've seen that guy before but I cannot for the life of me remember where. I hope he gets caught soon and gets what is coming to him.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

thill said:


> This guy does deserve an ars whooping!!! And he is very lucky the landowner wasn't carrying or things could have turned out much worse for all parties involved. I swear I've seen that guy before but I cannot for the life of me remember where. I hope he gets caught soon and gets what is coming to him.


G Bush!


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> Oops. I meant if you lease out your property, it is best to have insurance.


I'm following ya now. Yeah, I'd agree that it puts an owner in a position to be somewhat responsible, at least in part, for stupid actions of a leasee or person with permission. 

Same as suing a company.....you get the front line employee, manager, and if you've got the funds go corporate....


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

hawgeye said:


> G Bush!


He may resemble G Bush, but he drives like Ted Kennedy.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

thill said:


> He may resemble G Bush, but he drives like Ted Kennedy.


Hahaha


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Honkkilla59 said:


> Yep the laws shouldn't apply equally to everyone!
> One last thought if not for all of the out of town money whose money would reload your bridge card every month?
> The locals should thank the non locals because without us who's property would they have to steal and land to tresspass on like the DB on the video.


Someone is trolling pretty hard


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Phoolish said:


> Someone is trolling pretty hard


Not at all I made the comment how the laws are applied differently to locals vs non locals in most northern Michigan jurisdictions. 
I know from experience the way things were handled with tresspassers on my property and based on experience the locals recieved more lenient sentencing.
Many of the locals had criminal records vs non criminal records for the out of towner and lesser fines!


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Honkkilla59 said:


> Not at all I made the comment how the laws are applied differently to locals vs non locals in most northern Michigan jurisdictions.
> I know from experience the way things were handled with tresspassers on my property and based on experience the locals recieved more lenient sentencing.
> Many of the locals had criminal records vs non criminal records for the out of towner and lesser fines!


In my experience it's been even both ways but that wasn't so much what I was referring to. The trolling was the bridge card comment.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

FREEPOP said:


> More to it than that.
> What it involves is, having reasonable expectations for privacy.


That's why i said gray area. I was researching it awhile ago for my ex. She was have problems with her sons father being vulgar to her over the phone and badmouthing her to their son while she was dropping/ picking him up. From what I remember there were court cases that when both ways on if you could use phone call that were being recorded with only ones persons consent.


----------



## LuckyBucks (Dec 6, 2010)

Since the Sheriffs department used the video to find the suspect I'm pretty sure it would be considered admissible evidence. If not, they wouldn't have used it.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Honkkilla59 said:


> Yep the laws shouldn't apply equally to everyone!
> One last thought if not for all of the out of town money whose money would reload your bridge card every month?
> The locals should thank the non locals because without us who's property would they have to steal and land to tresspass on like the DB on the video.


I don't know what area your referring too, and I haven't heard whether the trespasser was a local or tourist. 

As for me, I think in general your comments are way off base for my home town. And I have never collected one cent of any form of benefits, beyond very short term unemployment. Own my place free and clear, and for the last year have been working 60 frickin hours a week!

Maybe you should step out of lake county someday.

And.....until you expierience tourist behavior from a local perspective in an area like Higgins/Houghton lake, you don't know what the hell your talking about.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

But what if you're a local and you don't get along with the yocal locals who are the law? Good to also know Bridge Cards are restricted to places north of 44.5 degrees. I feared the majority of those things were used in SE Michigan. Who knew?


----------



## bradb460 (Nov 15, 2012)

That guy acts like he has connections for sure. Trespassing or not you can't just run over someone. I thought the landowner acted quite nice, I know some folks in oceana county that wouldn't have been so nice. Trespasser would be glad when the police showed up. Lol. If he has connections hopefully with the video being out they won't be able to sweep this under the rug.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

> I know that in northern Michigan there are to determining criteria in prosecutions.
> 1.Are you from the area aka local.
> 2 . Non local known as aliens,trolls,tourists.
> The locals get more favorable treatment vs #2.
> I know from my years of having a place in Manistee.


Thank god!!! hahah...its not what ya know, but who ya know!

Advantage small town and being a local..yup. Its life, get over it. But please come on up and speed and do stupid stuff, we need the money!! ha.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

beer and nuts said:


> Thank god!!! hahah...its not what ya know, but who ya know!
> 
> Advantage small town and being a local..yup. Its life, get over it. But please come on up and speed and do stupid stuff, we need the money!! ha.


Maybe Petoskey is just too big, too upscale, and has a major artery running through it, I've been coming and going from here for 35 years, have had a house here for 10, and have not once seen any extra attention paid to the tourists to try to hammer them on fees,fines, or any sort of harassment, and this includes the whole tip of the mitt.
It must be the Mayberry RFD type towns that still are living in the 50's.


----------



## Tootall628 (Feb 5, 2013)

multibeard said:


> What gets a lot of us northerners is that we are treated like dumb hicks. When in fact we know more about real life than most of the city slickers.
> 
> Maybe just maybe if us northerners were treated with respect and equals instead of dumb hicks things would be different. Coming from near one of the biggest ATV areas I have first hand knowledge of how the tourons act when they come here. In case you do not understand, a Touron is a person that is half tourist and 2/3 moron by their actions.


1/2 and 2/3 huh? Not sure if you're making the best case for yourself...maybe I'm just missing the joke?


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

1/2 + 2/3 = 7/6 or 1 1/6.
So a "Touron" is 1/6 more human than a normal tourist-moron?

Please enlighten me as my math skills are not up to modern standards.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Magnet said:


> 1/2 + 2/3 = 7/6 or 1 1/6.
> So a "Touron" is 1/6 more human than a normal tourist-moron?
> 
> Please enlighten me as my math skills are not up to modern standards.


He's using common core math. You were taught regular math.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

swampbuck said:


> Maybe you should step out of lake county someday.
> 
> And.....until you expierience tourist behavior from a local perspective in an area like Higgins/Houghton lake, you don't know what the hell your talking about.


My place is in Manistee county.
I have got to see the local perspective as a "tourist".
Stolen propane tanks,B&E's , stolen snowmobiles , home furnishings etc.
They weren't stolen by "tourist" but by the fine residents the county.
I know many other "tourist " who have had the same issues.
The amazing thing is on 3 different occasions the low life "locals" were apprehended for the crimes.
I've never had a conviction from any crimes committed to my property by " tourist" .
So keep those rose colored glasses handy!


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

2508speed said:


> He's using common core math. You were taught regular math.


Roger.. Core Math....Copy that. That's a big 10-4 and a quarter good buddy.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

Back to the original subject. http://www.oceanacountypress.com/2015/11/16/warrant-issued-for-quad-driver/


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice! Hope they stick with those charges!


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

4 out of 3 people won't understand the math anyhow..


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Bet he really feels like a tough guy now 

HART — A two-count warrant has been issued for a 53-year-old man, who allegedly assaulted a property owner Nov. 5 in Grant Township with his quad during a trespassing dispute that was captured on video.

The man, whose name is not being released until his arraignment, is being charged with one count of felonious assault and one misdemeanor count of recreational trespassing, said Oceana County Prosecutor Joseph Bizon.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

http://www.oceanacountypress.com/2015/11/20/quad-driver-arraigned/


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

That's good they got him. Hope the charges stick and he doesn't weasel
down to a small fine.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

What about his butt buddy on the other quad? Any word on if he was identified and charged?


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

I like that it said several people called the sherrif to identify. I bet he has alot of people that have a beef with him over something throughout the yrs.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

beer and nuts said:


> Latest report from 9and10 news is that the cops did ID him.


Excellent.

All I had to do was watch that video to convince me that the perp is a major league A-hole. Written all over him.


Word to the wise - if anyone is ever caught trespassing, the best course of action on the part of the trespasser is total humility, profuse apology, and a promise that it will never happen again. Even then, that's no assurance the landowner will go easy on you, but it's really your only chance at lenience.

On the other hand, when the perp responds with any sort of defiance, sense of entitlement, or "what's the big deal?", they can expect to be dealt with with pronounced harshness.


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ronald Leroy Wallace, 53, of 4927 Bowen St., Montague, was arraigned in 78th District Court Thursday afternoon, Nov. 19, on one count of felonious assault, punishable by up to four years in prison and/or a $2,000 fine, and one count of recreational trespass, a misdemeanor punishable by up to 90 days in jail and/or a $500 fine, according to Oceana County Prosecutor Joseph Bizon.

In case anyone was wondering. What a total POS. I should send him a box full of dogchit for the holidays.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

rz6x59 said:


> Ronald Leroy Wallace, 53, of 4927 Bowen St., Montague, was arraigned in 78th District Court Thursday afternoon, Nov. 19, on one count of felonious assault, punishable by up to four years in prison and/or a $2,000 fine, and one count of recreational trespass, a misdemeanor punishable by up to 90 days in jail and/or a $500 fine, according to Oceana County Prosecutor Joseph Bizon.
> 
> In case anyone was wondering. What a total POS. I should send him a box full of dogchit for the holidays.



I wonder if the prison would allow that package in?! Sounds like he could get a little jail time. Probably will be contingent on how his record is.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

If the DA lets him off with a slap on his hand, maybe we should all take a ride on our quads over to the DA's house and see how he likes it?


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

He will plea and get next to nothing, unfortunately


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Boardman Brookies said:


> He will plea and get next to nothing, unfortunately


 If he has a history they may not accept a plea bargain. I know alot of people get plea bargains but alot of people don't too. If the case is solid and he has had prior issues he should get something.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

IMO, the video will be a factor making it more likely he'll get a boot so far up his *** he'll be tasting bear grease.

At least we can hope so.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

farmlegend said:


> IMO, the video will be a factor making it more likely he'll get a boot so far up his *** he'll be tasting bear grease.
> 
> At least we can hope so.


If he does a little prison time, he'll be getting more than a boot.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

I have to believe someone on this sight knows this guy


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

DirtySteve said:


> *If he has a history* they may not accept a plea bargain. I know alot of people get plea bargains but alot of people don't too. If the case is solid and he has had prior issues he should get something.



I checked OTIS, nothing comes up.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

He'll probably plea the felony down to a misdemeanor and get probation.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Here's an article on MLIVE. I can't believe some of the comments people made condemning the land owner and supporting the trespasser..............

*AND THEN THERE WAS THIS COMMENT* made in the same article:

politician 6 hours ago
@Seamus The Montague and White Lake area violators brag about trespassing and tearing down signs on the White River. The COs say put up signs. I put up a sign and it was torn down faster than I could let the local CO know it was up. The well known violator just gave me the finger as he drove by. Unfortunately my situation is very common for the White River watershed. *When I was a moderator on the Michigan-Sportsman.com *I wouldn't let the website owner buddies from Montague trespass and violate. Yep, M-S supported the violators. Being a moderator on the M-S website is a money making joke.

Appears someone is holding a grudge, and it can be none other than.......

Steve


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

hitechman said:


> Here's an article on MLIVE. I can't believe some of the comments people made condemning the land owner and supporting the trespasser..............
> 
> *AND THEN THERE WAS THIS COMMENT* made in the same article:
> 
> ...


Wow can't beleave he called out m-s on mlive.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

brookie1 said:


> He'll probably plea the felony down to a misdemeanor and get probation.


And he will never do it again. Why waste my taxpayer money putting him in jail?


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

2508speed said:


> And he will never do it again. Why waste my taxpayer money putting him in jail?


What would suggest, a warm blanket and a hug?
Maybe he is just a liberal looking for fwee room and board! Lol
BTW how's my spelling? :lol:


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Honkkilla59 said:


> What would suggest, a warm blanket and a hug?
> Maybe he is just a liberal looking for fwee room and board! Lol
> BTW how's my spelling? :lol:


You tell me what would suggest a warm blanket and hug. What's with the comma?


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

2508speed said:


> And he will never do it again. Why waste my taxpayer money putting him in jail?


2 reasons come to mind.

1. Stupid hurts
2. You can't fix stupid


----------

